# TC Omega with thumbhole stock



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

Am in the market for a new muzzleloader. I have an old CVA right now and was looking at the omega with the thumbhole. Anyone have any pros and cons for this gun? I do not plan on hunting with it this year but do want to purchase a new gun soon so I can shoot it till next season and get used to it. Thanks for the input fellas!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Great gun for the money........Mack


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I bought the Omega at Gander Mountain in Flint for 299.99 last week on sale. I mounted a scope on it and took it out to sight it in. First bullet at 30 yds was dead center in the 10 ring. took it out last sunday on it's second hunt and killed this...








nice gun for the money, i think the thumbhole is over-rated. one thing about the omega, it only takes the TC scope base and the rear sight is _almost_ in the way of the scope.


----------



## Sea Ray (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a 50cal Omega (stainless) with the black synthetic thumbhole stock, to me it is one of the most comfortable guns to handle/shoot, i have a Leupold 3x9 on it and shoot 130 grains of 777 pellet (2 -50 grain and 1 -30 grain pellet) It will shoot about 2" groups at 150 yards very reliably- Hornady sst 250 grain W/black sabots.

by the way, when i bought the gun new it came with the regular black synthetic stock, after the fact I tried the thumbhole stock and liked it so much I had to have one.


----------



## bike4500_3 (Jan 25, 2006)

great gun I shot a ten pt. tonight at 60yards with it.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

You wont regret buying that gun. I just got one last month and its nice real nice.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I just got a thumbhole stock for my Encore today,,$$ $$ $$. :xzicon_sm
The stock was close to 2 bills with shipping.


----------



## browningabolt (Jan 17, 2007)

Handsdown the best deer gun ever for the money,I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $300. I will never shoot a shot gun again for deer in the lower counties. Shooting the same hole at 100yds. with 250 grain Shock Waves with 150 gr. of powder. No complaints


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

browningabolt said:


> Handsdown the best deer gun ever for the money,I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $300. I will never shoot a shot gun again for deer in the lower counties. Shooting the same hole at 100yds. with 250 grain Shock Waves with 150 gr. of powder. No complaints


I use the same load with similar results. The only thing I would add is get the stainless. I have the blued barrel and it rusts VERY easily. Beyond that it is the best M/L I have owned.


----------

